# HTML Login Script



## the_j0k3r (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

My friend asked me to do a script for a phpBB2 forum where he has an application on an external website, and when the user clicks submit, it automatically posts a new topic in the "application" section, with the application in it. I am not sure if this is possible, but I am willing to give it a go.

I made a script where the applicant clicks 'submit', and it automatically brings him to the main forum page, and already logged in. There is no problem with having the username and password as plain text, as registration is free anyway and the account will just be 'appbot' or something. This is what I have so far:


```
<form action="http://www.website.com/login.php" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="username" value="username" />
<input type="hidden" name="password" value="password" />
<input type="hidden" name="redirect" value="" />
<input type="submit" value="Go to Forum!" />
</form>
```
I was wondering if it is possible to navigate through both the login and the new topic button and create the new topic without redirecting the user, or if that isn't possible to at least have the user click the button and then be redirected to the new post (which is already made by the script) rather then the main page.

Thanks

P.S. - I am only asking for the website navigation I should be fine for the inputting of the application and converting it to a post.


----------

